# Scissor Beak?



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Never encountered this problem before.

I have a yearling homing pigeon that has a deformed beak. Top of beak goes east and bottom of beak goes west (left and right). Top does not meet bottom much at all. Jaw seems out of place. But as far as I know, the bird has never been injured. The top beak is extra long and extra thin. I'm guessing it is just deformed at hatching.

This bird is always famished, but eats a lot and does not seem to have a problem eating or drinking. Which is weird. I have observed it picking up the seed and swallowing it, just as easy as a normal pigeon. But I have not seen it pick up grit. But due to my being allergic to pigeons, I can not spend much time in the loft to watch. Bird flies well and pecks stuff in the yard well.

I'm thinking I should trim the top beak, so that it is more normal sized. But I don't think there is much I can do about the beak being offset.

Anyone encounter this problem before? Any suggestions? The bird seems okay otherwise.

The old saying is, "don't fix it if it ain't broke", and I am not sure I should trim the top beak/bill or not. Bird is doing okay and is about eight months old. It has figured out how to survive with its deformity.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

If you regularly cut the excedentary growth, will help the bird eat easier. But take care that the beak is vascularized and you should cut starting 1 inch outward from the point where it meets the end / tip of the lower part. 

I had a pigeon that I picked from street and kept for like 6 months (the previous winter & spring). She got scissor beak after a bad dry canker in throat. After getting rid of canker she made two babies and for a time used to come back at me and I was able to cut her beak but afterward she didn't come anymore but I used to saw her in a park where I was feeding the pigeons from there. I saw her there for like two months and then I noticed she not feeling well and I thought is because she couldn't eat easily. Then she disappeared, I think she died. 

A pigeon with such problem should have enough food at disposal, in a deep vessel so he/she can dip the beak in food and pick it with all the lenght of the beak, not only with the tip.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't understand the "1 inch out" part. The whole beak is not 1 inch. I don't think any homing pigeon has a beak 1 inch in length.

Maybe I am misunderstanding whet you wrote.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have four rescues with varying degrees of beak crossing/overhang, and trim and/or file them every few weeks. 

The worst case has it from beak being forced out of alignment due to concurrent pox and trich as a squab. He was scooped up when found unsuccessfully being fed by his pa in a city street in 2003.

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/wordpress/?page_id=226


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

As a former professional dog groomer, I trim the birds beaks with a dremel, I have a battery operated one with a fine tip works amazing, no splinters and less of a risk of cutting into a vein. Just an option. Also if you trim close enough but not enough to cause bleeing the quick shrinks back. Not sure about blood vein for a bird tho. Just trim rounded or at angle. I used to have a cowbird that needed it. Safest way.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> Thanks, but I don't understand the "1 inch out" part. The whole beak is not 1 inch. I don't think any homing pigeon has a beak 1 inch in length.
> 
> Maybe I am misunderstanding whet you wrote.


Sorry  Not used with the English units. I wanted to say 2 mm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the beak?
Yes, it can definitely be trimmed. A dremel would work well, but I feel because it is so loud that it would scare the bird more. I just use a fingernail clipper, take off a little bit, then file the rest with one of those grit files, just to shape and smooth it. Only takes a couple of min and he is used to it so doesn't so much mind. He does eat a lot easier after the clipping. Maybe once a month, depending on how fast the beak grows. I haven't seen your birds beak, but would start by taking just a bit off at first, then you can always go back and take it back farther.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I use dremels for birds for years, zero fear. No different than a vacuum, or any other noise. You simply start the machine at a distance, after a few seconds, you walk towards the noise with the bird in hand, and if you hold the beak with one hand covering the head with the same palm of your hand, the bird doesnt see it coming nor has any fear, he is more worried about you handling it than the machine or noise. MY experience anyway.

If you choose to use nail clippers for cutters, have some quick stop nearby for when or if you cut it and make it bleed, if not try flour or cornstarch as well or direct pressure if the bird will sit still long enough @ 10 min.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Photos of pigeon skull, showing beak*

I can't get the Google link to the whole Picasa web album to work, but the link was in a previous post of mine and worked then.

Here are a couple of images (of a mummified pigeon skull) showing where the bone of the skull is, and where the keratin of the beak overlaps the bone.

I have used fingernail files on sharp beaks and sharp toenails which hang on carpet, on rescued and hand-raised ferals.

The keratin part of the beak is supported by bone, and there is only a very thin layer of flesh between the bone and the softer keratin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CBL said:


> I use dremels for birds for years, zero fear. No different than a vacuum, or any other noise. You simply start the machine at a distance, after a few seconds, you walk towards the noise with the bird in hand, and if you hold the beak with one hand covering the head with the same palm of your hand, the bird doesnt see it coming nor has any fear, he is more worried about you handling it than the machine or noise. MY experience anyway.
> 
> *If you choose to use nail clippers for cutters, have some quick stop nearby for when or if you cut it and make it bleed, if not try flour or cornstarch as well or direct pressure if the bird will sit still long enough @ 10 min.*


*

*
If you just take off the tip a bit, then use the file, you shouldn't have a problem. Also, if you are holding him, then he would have to stay still, wouldn't he.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay my birds are relatively and used to me handling them and hearing houshold noices such as vacuum's, lawn mowers, dishwasher, laundry machines. They literally do anything I want. From my tinest finches to the largest Giant runt pigeons, they simply dont have much fear. Ya I just hold them in my lap or in one hand if finch or budgie and trim away, takes seconds. I had one of my dogs whos nails would constantly splinter and lift up like the roof of a car and tear off causing him great pain. So I eventually just started using dremel on him every two weeks and he never had that issue again, kept short enough to not peel up. 

Im of the mind even if you have to make them a bit uncomfortable, you do what is best for them, whether you are holding them down to use file or dremel tool, the actual holding down is what concerns them most.  The fact that the dremel will do it much quicker, they are pinned or held or bothered for a shorter time, so for me it seems to be less frightful than the other way around and I always follow up with a treat for that critter, be it a peanut or lettuce or dog buscuit. Distracts them right away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I always treat them after too. And it does work to help them forget. My birds aren't used to noises like that, and they flip if you do something like that. So the clip and then quickly file works good for me. But it depends on your situation. 
They did come out with a dremel like tool for doing dogs nails. I have both, but just prefer the way I do it. Like I said, whatever works best for the individual. My birds don't so much mind being held or handled either, as they are pretty used to it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I totally agree, I do either way depending on whats needed  Good to have options.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been sick (still am). Pretty much recliner ridden.

I will post a pic when I feel better. Haven't done anything yet. Wife is taking care of the birds.

I do have a battery operated trimmer made for dog nails. Pretty much like a Dremmel tool.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

That would work just fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it comes with a guard on it, I think it's easier to use without the guard.


----------

